# I wanna use my spare 20gal for Saltwater..



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah...So basically, I have this extra 20gal tank laying around...And I'm interested in starting a Saltwater tank when I get finished with my upcoming deployment to the Middle East.

Any suggestions?

It doesn't have to be a predatory fish, or anything that grows huge...This thing is only 20 gallons.

I was thinking a few different varieties of Clownfish and a starfish or two...

What do you guys think?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

20G is a bit small tank to start out with if this is your first salty, but you can make it work just have to be on top of things. Personally IMO, this tank isnt really large enough for a starfish...even the smallest of species get 4" or so. I really wouldnt keep more than 1 clownfish in here either clowns can be fairly agressive expecially the female. A clownfish with some small inverts and maybe a small goby or firefish would be a nice tank tho


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Well I just got done helping my friend set up a 10gal saltwater tank...The dude at the store said it's possible, but difficult with smaller tanks. ...But we went ahead and took a shot at it anyways, and so far, so good. All he's got in there is a Pufferfish and a starfish, along with a little coral...Looks pretty nice.

I'd like to do something like that when I get back...Simple but nice.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

If you want clownfish, you can do a pair in a 20g.
You will want to purchase _Amphiprion ocellaris_ which are commonly called 
Ocellaris clowns. 
I suggest purchasing tank bred clowns if you can.
Purchase two at the same time, get them between 3/4" and 1" long. Eventually one will become female, and you will have a "mated" pair.

I wouldn't add any other fish to the tank other than the two clowns.
Eventually you will need a larger tank, but not for at least 18 months, and then a 40 breeder would be fine

You could add a few peppermint shrimp and if you have good water quality they will mate, and provide a snack for the clowns when the shrimp release their fry. It is impossible to raise peppermint shrimp babies. It is a really cool site to witness the shrimp sending off her fry. They always do it late at night after the lights have been out for a while. You will need a flash light and good luck to catch the action.

Skip the starfish, for many reasons.

HTH


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know, a 20 gallon tank would make a nice seahorse tank. And then you might want to add a couple of pipe fish.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what is the minium size tank a starfish could live in.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a 10gallon with a clown and a chromis and a few tiger snails, I also have live rock. So it is possibleand it is staying pretty clean I barely clean it so it has a lot of healthy bacteria in there. I want to get one emerald crab to put in it but we will see.


----------

